# smiling face & weeping man



## ivritfan

Hello everybody! I am new here, I have just started learning Hebrew and I hope I can learn some more in this forum. 
I'd like to know how to say (and write) smiling face & weeping man in Hebrew, pls? Thanks


----------



## Marnavot

Hello 
The translation is:
"פרצוף מחייך ואדם מתייפח"
or
"פרצוף מחייך ואדם בוכה"
or
"פרצוף מחייך ואדם מייבב"

The word "weeping" can be translated in a number of ways, so a gave you a few options.
It is pronounced so:
Par*tzuf *meXa*yeX *ve'a*dam *mitya*pe*aX/bo*Xe*/meya*bev

*Good luck 
​


----------



## MiamianIsraeli

I've never heard פרצוף.  Wouldn't פנים be correct? It's certainly more common.


----------



## scriptum

MiamianIsraeli said:


> I've never heard פרצוף. Wouldn't פנים be correct? It's certainly more common.


Both are equally correct.
Historically, "panim" is biblical, "partzuf" talmudic.
"Panim" is aboriginal, "partzuf" a Greek loan word.
Stylistically, "panim" is of a higher register.
Semantically, the meaning of "panim" is much larger than that of "partzuf".
"Panim" means "surface" in general. "Partzuf" is better translated as "physiognomy".


----------



## Marnavot

Yeah, you're right, I actually think פנים sounds better here.
That would mean the sentence would be:
"פנים מחייכים..."
Pa*nim* meXai*Xim

*


----------



## ivritfan

Thank you!!!     תודה רבה


----------



## noali

Marnavot said:


> Yeah, you're right, I actually think פנים sounds better here.
> That would mean the sentence would be:
> "פנים מחייכים..."
> Pa*nim* meXai*Xim*


 
actually it's pa*nim* mexai*xot*
"panim" is feminine...


----------



## scriptum

noali said:


> actually it's pa*nim* mexai*xot*
> "panim" is feminine...


 
Hmm. To the best of my knowledge, "panim" is both feminine and masculine. Masculine seems to be biblical, feminine talmudic.
In the modern language, the feminine form seems to belong to a higher register than the masculine. See the examples in the Even-Shoshan dictionary. Anyway, both פנים מחייכים and פנים מחייכות are correct.


----------



## Marnavot

Yes, it's both masculine and feminine. The singular "pan", however, is always masculine.


----------



## amikama

Marnavot said:


> The singular "pan", however, is always masculine.


But פן is not the singular form of פנים (face). It means "aspect".

פנים (in sense of "face") has no singular form. You don't say פן מחייך, do you?


----------



## Marnavot

Of course! that is not what I meant!
The word "pan", as you said, means "aspect" or "side". It's plural form is "panim". As an example: "שני פנים למטבע".
"panim" also means "face" (it is the main meaning of the word, of course), and is used as both singular and plural:
יש לה פנים יפות/יפים
יש להם פנים יפים/יפות


----------

